# Tropheus sp. "Black" (Caramba)



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking for personal experiance and info! Any picture of fry !

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Weird looking. I have only seen them in stores and the color vaires greatly with the amount of red covering the head.

You can have a lot of red in some and almost none in others.

Sometimes they have red in the flank but not often.


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

They have arrived, along with Bulu Points and Morlio's will take some pis once they have settled. 45 in total but they are small 2.5cm -3cm, Cost a arm leg and a foot but they are worth it ! :thumb:


----------



## jetchanic (Jul 14, 2008)

i would def. like to see some pictures. The profile on this site doesn't show any red. I like trophs that you dont regularly see.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

The ones I have physically seen looked like this.

http://www.tanganyika.nl/afb/T_sp_black_Caramba.jpg









There is a range of color in them, I have read and been told that look like this. I have even been told they sometimes turn grey.

http://www.franchi-cichlids.com/galerie ... aramba.jpg









http://www.airfish.de/Stockliste/Trophe ... aramba.jpg









Hope this helps..

Geoff


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

:drooling: OOOH !!! I like !!!!


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

These are my newest joy

Tropheus sp. Black Caramba only got 15

















Tropheus sp. Black Bulu point got 20









Tropheus Moori Morlio Firefox got 25


----------

